# Ideas for 4-H demonstration??



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Some ideas:

Something to do with nutrition
Safety precautions when working with horses
Grooming
Vaccines and diseases
Trimming and shoeing


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

I did a project demonstration on Conformation. Researching greatly improved my judgement skills, and it helped my fellow members


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

How about photographing horses. We all know how hard it is to get the perfect shot. What about wild horses? You should have some bands somewhere close.


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Oh, I like the photography idea.

One that might be helpful for all is saddle fitting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Soundness and blemishes are still good topics. And the research you do will benefit you and other horse owners (who hear and see your presentation). 

Good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Maybe you could have somebody video your presentation and share it with us? 

It's okay if you decide not to, though. I would be scared mindless, LOL.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I think I might do either the conformation of the horse or soundness and blemishes.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

I went to a bit demonstration once at a local state fair. This girl had diagrams and even brought some different types of bits to show how each one worked in a horses mouth. It was actually very interesting and educational! Just another thought....


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

One of the girls in my daughter's club did a presentation on horse colors/genetics. It was interesting and educational.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Show braiding could be fun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Our daughter did equine dentistry today...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I am going to show the different types of braids you can do on the horses mane and tail. I have four tail braids and about five mane braids.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I like the idea of the showing what conformation is. I remember doing a 4H demo on hay quality before. I still remember what I learned from that even though it was over 9 years ago. Very useful.


----------

